# Lucid Dreaming > Dream Control >  >  My Tutorial for extending Lucid Dream Time. Hours of LD.

## atkins513

*My Tutorial for extending Lucid Dream Time. Hours of LD.*

This is a common question, but I don't mean, just prolong them from 20 seconds to 20 minutes by rubbing your hands (as you have heard 100 times). I will tell you how to actually intentionally increase lucid time compared to waking time. For instance, You may sleep 30 minutes but have a full on 3-4 hours worth of experience in the LD. Not just skipping minutes here and there either, but actually 4 hours of minute by minute lucid experience. Some people speak of dreaming for days and weeks, but it seems that obviously involves time skipping and such as the mind is known to do..

This is my personal technique and my thoughts on what I believe to work flawlessly.

The longest LD periods come from later REM cycles because these are longer. Any method for having longer LD's will always work better later in the REM cycles, such as WBTB (my personal favorite).

First, and the most important thing I believe is to guard all 5 senses as much as possible. The only senses you should be experiencing are from within.

*1. Be sure to keep external light from entering your room as much as possible by closing blinds, using curtains, blind fold, ect.
*2. Keep the sounds around you to a low roar lol. Remove all possible sound that you can from your surroundings. If you sleep with a fan, fine, (I do) but for this, turn it off or at-least turn it down and away from being directly on your face. You might even consider using ear plugs.
*3. Try to keep the aromas down around your immediate body. The night before this attempt, unplug the air freshener, change the cat litter, ect.
*4. Lock out the animals or anything else that may cause movement in the room, such as turning the fan so it is not directly blowing on you is a good example.
*5. Take off any watches, wrist bands, necklaces, uncomfortable clothing, or anything that has a physical presence you are aware of on the body. 

This was the first step. You may wonder if any of this really matters, or you may question step 3, or step 5. You may say, well I wear my watch or necklace in waking life, so it wont affect my LD at all. I believe this to be wrong. When you are in your Lucid Dream, You have 10 senses. 5 of the physical body, and 5 of the dream body. Experienced Lucid dreamers can even switch senses, feeling some of the body, and some of the dream body at the same time.. this is why this step matters. Because your mind always has an awareness of all of this. ESPECIALLY your conscious waking mind. For instance, What happens if you lose your watch in your LD, yet you still feel it strongly on your arm? or you feel the watch on your dream arm, but you also feel the one on your real life arm. It brings you back to the watch on your arm in your bed.. and you start thinking about the body in your bed.. suddenly your awake, back in your body.. in the bed... with either a failed LD, or a false awakening, but either way, its a set back in most cases. The same can apply to all 5 of the natural senses. This is why you want to eliminate the physical senses before the LD so there is nothing to pull you back prematurely. Don't question it before trying it.  :smiley:  But there is more to this technique.

Upon entering the LD: Don't just take off flying, or run around doing what you have wanted to do, or want to experience. A weak start will just end up in an average LD, but we can correct this with about 30 seconds of dream time. 
Upon entering the LD:
* Immediately take note of all the senses as mentioned earlier. 
1. Take a good look around you, all the bright vivid detail, take in the full sight of everything around you. The more you look at the detail, the brighter and more vivid it will become. 
2. Listen to the sounds around you... really take in and appreciate all the different sounds you hear. If you heard none at first, you were listening with the wrong ears... (the ones in bed)... the more you listen to the sounds and look around you the more the sounds will correspond with the things you see..
3. Take a nice slow whiff of everything around you... Smell that? Smell the things you are seeing around you.. take a slow whiff though.. you do not want to interrupt your sleep breathing... but smell all the different things around you and really take note of all the variety of smells..
4. Now, as you walk, feel how amazingly real it feels to move your legs as you walk. Lift your arms up and down a few times, feel the weight of them? Its amazing how that feels..
5.  Rub your hands together, feel the sensation of what that feels like.. feel the walls around you or pick up a rock and feel the sensation and weight of holding it....

Now, combine all these sense. Intentionally, pick something up, feel the weight of it in your hand, the sensation of holding it and touching it, the vivid detail of it, smell it.. drop it, listen to it thud, or shatter on the floor.. 
Now, re-affirm to yourself that you are going to have a nice long awesome lucid experience. Just say this to yourself.. Re-enforce the idea to yourself that you will have a really long Lucid Experience. A

Now that you have engaged the senses deeply.. and only taken maybe 30 seconds to do so, you have fully engaged your dream senses..  over-riding any remaining connection to the body senses removing the chances of being pulled back into the body... but do not think of the body, do not think about yourself laying in the bed, or how cool it is that you dont feel your waking body anymore.. the entire purpose of all this is to remove yourself from thinking about that body anymore.. thinking about it will pull your toward it, and out of the LD. ALSO, remember, do not get lost in the dream plot of the experience.. Some people find themselves in a situation where they lose lucidity altogether and continue the dream without control if they get too far into the plot of whats going on, conversations with DC, ect.  

Now. Enjoy your LD. You are conscious and fully aware but remind yourself regularly that you are conscious and aware. Don't think about the body, or the bed,  or that you are sleeping in the bed, but just remember that you are dreaming and that anything is possible. Every so often, re-engage the senses in one way or another.. make sure to engage the senses around you often. Remind yourself that you are going to have a very long experience and you will find that the experience will remain very vivid, detailed, and extended.

If you find yourself lost in the experience of having a great time, remember the 5 senses and to continue reminding yourself that this is going to be an awesome and very long experience. keep smelling the things around you and watching the details, if you notice senses are fading, re-engage them by paying attention to them.. This is how you have long lucid experiences.  Also, Never lay down or put yourself in the sleeping position. Laying down, or putting yourself in a position similar to sleeping is a very common way to bring yourself back to the waking life body... thus, ruining the attempt, or cutting the LD short.

-----
Now in Contrast. I want to tell you how to have very 
*short failed lucid experiences.* In other words, Don't try 
this at home. lol.

* Do not think about the waking life body being in the bed.
* Do not lie down or put yourself in the position of sleeping.
* Do not ever think about sounds, sights or any of the senses, Just run around doing whatever you want and forgetting to pay attention to these things lol.
-----

The reason this works for having very long lucid experiences should be somewhat obvious. But first of all (and this is controversial) dream time is longer minute to minute than real waking life time. So your REM periods are important but not as much as you may think. Secondly, it seems in studies that the brain can interpret periods of time as it sees worthy to complete the entire scenario it is playing out for you when dreaming. But during Lucid dreaming, you are in control of the things happening, so as long as stick to the guide, the brain will not have a reason to close the session early because it will still have plenty of stimulation. Have you ever noticed in a Non Lucid dream, how you wake up right after you save the girl. Your just holding her close with your eyes closed.. the stimulation has stopped.. and so does the dream period. Another Idea while lucid, is to keep a small hand massage ball with you, and play with it in your hand anytime that you are not doing anything very stimulating in the LD. This will keep the brain active creating stimulation while you walk around and explore, helping to keep you LD'ing.

If you want to extend your LD experiences. This will work for you.
Have faith, engage all the senses regularly, and remember to always remind yourself that you will have a long exciting fulfilling experience.

Please let me know your thoughts of my tutorial and keep us posted with your experiences here so that we can see how well this works for everyone.

Thanks, Gary

- Goodnight to all, and to all, a goodnight.  ::zzz::  -

----------


## atkins513

If the staff feels this is worthy of the tutorial section, You have my permission to use it  :smiley:

----------


## lucidreamsavy

This is a very well written tutorial  ::D: .

It does seem to make sense that you shouldn't focus on your real body, but...at least in my experience, I never have even THOUGHT about my real body before in a LD.  Has anyone?  Have YOU?  Sorry, just saying that I never have, so at least for me, it shouldn't be an issue.  

I didn't even realize that you COULD feel your real body in your LD...I never have!  Maybe it's because I've never even thought about it...hmm...

I really like your suggestion of trying to use all of your dream senses during the dream to keep it extended.  For me, I often try to stare at something or feel something to stay engaged in the LD...but, usually it doesn't work FOR THAT LONG- but it does work a bit  ::?: .  Maybe that's just me with my thinkin...

All and all, I will try my best to use my dream senses more often in my LD's.  I'll see how that goes.  I have thought about just sittin back and seein how the LD just goes and slow down to see things and such before...I've just never put it into practice, because I'm really bad at remembering my goals (except to complete the TOTM  :tongue2: ).

----------


## atkins513

LoL, Ya, i read your TOTM's.. You just go straight for them lol.. but it looks like you do a good job.. I think the problem is that most people engage a sense, such as touch, to prolong the dream when they notice it fading, however, the real trick is to engage all senses as often as possible..

Also, During a Lucid, If i start to think about my physical body, or my body being in bed... I feel myself being pulled there... whatever I think about in LD, comes into fruition... So if I start focusing on the bed, being in bed, or what have you.. I end up there, either in a FA, or for real. This is why i say its very important to remove the senses from the physical body by blocking light, sound, and so on... 

This is also why I say to focus on all 5 senses regularly. To continually over-ride the senses coming from the body. The senses of the physical body will pull you back to it. For instance, your running around having a great time in your LD and your alarm goes off... what happens, your sucked back into your body from the sense of sound.. I find it rare that I am able to hear the sound and understand its coming from the physical body and continue on.. I think some people may be able to, but even if you have this ability, its going to shorten your LD in my opinion. I would love to hear other's opinions on this as well, and i would really love to see how it works for many of you. I have found it flawless in my experience.

----------


## beachgirl

excellent tutorial, gary, thanks
i like the idea of a hand massage ball just to keep my senses engaged in those moments when i feel the lucidity slipping 
your other suggestions could come in handy when want to increase the vividness too.

----------


## atkins513

> excellent tutorial, gary, thanks
> i like the idea of a hand massage ball just to keep my senses engaged in those moments when i feel the lucidity slipping 
> your other suggestions could come in handy when want to increase the vividness too.



Thank You. I hope this helps people and i would love to see people implement it and report back  :smiley:

----------


## Nefarious

Best Technique for me is to look at your hands every few sec no matter what you do during every action.

----------


## The Cusp

Good tutorial.  The only thing I'd add is Don't get pulled into the dream plot.  Stay detached.

----------


## Man of Shred

Awesome! I'll definitely keep these things in mind. :smiley:

----------


## Supernova

Some would question if this is even possible.  I say it is, because what we think of as time is actually two seperate things.  There's time as in the spacing between events, the kind measured in seconds and minutes, which is constant.  and then there's the subjective experience of time, which can and quite often does vary, when something seems to take more or less time. This is the one you're varying, so even though it is only, for example, 30 minutes, it seems like 2 hours, which is the only relevant part because it's the subjective experiece that counts in dreams...like, I suppose, in waking life.

----------


## atkins513

Ya, but anybody who follows this will see it is very possible.  :smiley:

----------


## Jules2007

This is great thanks. My lucids are quite short and whenever I do something I don't feel as if it's really there..or I might see it, and hear it, but I can't feel it or taste it. I try to concentrate on my senses more and I stabilize at the beginning of a LD but then I always just do sight and touch and for some reason forget about sound, taste and smell (how bad am I-I just had to think what the last sense was I was listing-"smell", no wonder I forget in dreams!).

Great tutorial, now I've just got to remember to follow it in a dream (easier said than done) I Like the hand massage ball idea too.

----------


## atkins513

> This is great thanks. My lucids are quite short and whenever I do something I don't feel as if it's really there..or I might see it, and hear it, but I can't feel it or taste it. I try to concentrate on my senses more and I stabilize at the beginning of a LD but then I always just do sight and touch and for some reason forget about sound, taste and smell (how bad am I-I just had to think what the last sense was I was listing-"smell", no wonder I forget in dreams!).
> 
> Great tutorial, now I've just got to remember to follow it in a dream (easier said than done) I Like the hand massage ball idea too.



Thanks, let me know how it works for you Jules!!

----------


## lucidreamsavy

> Can't Decipher...
> 
> I was near my house outside.  I open up the mailbox, and see a SHORT letter written with big letters- odd kinda sloppy handwriting.  I try to read the fragment that's there- but it's gibberish.  I open another...and, it is too...I go up to this guy across the street a bit to see if he gets it.  He's lookin at a letter... and I become lucid.  I instanly without thinking quickly, sorta fly into this house accross the street.  There were 3 people a little freaked inside...Then I remembered this thing from this tutorial, to just chill, and try to keep yourself occupied, blah blah.  SO, I leave the house instantly, find a hand massager thing in my pocket once I thought it was gonna be there.  It was a little metal thing.  Shaped like a round box, but small.  I turn it on, and it jitters a bit.  As I'm about to sit down to do some more of what he suggested...I woke up .



Tried it in this dream  :tongue2: .  Didn't work...  I was tryin to rub my hands throughout it...and there are just those lucids I get where I know they're not gonna last, but it's not my thinking that's the problem.  Because this doesn't happen in all of my lucids!  Those are the ones that last longer.

----------


## zebrah

thanks for this. Next time I have a lucid I'll try this stuff out.

----------


## atkins513

@Zebrah Would love to hear the results. 

@LuciDreamSavy Try it in one of your Lucids that don't start off seeming destined to fail, just to see if it prolongs it after it has became vivid. I have found that occasionally I Have a lucid that just won't get into gear, and I try these techniques and nothing happens, i rub my hands, nothing happens, I shout, nothing happens, but it seems when I have an experience where rubbing my hands works, when i try these steps, they take it up several notches from just rubbing my hands... I usually get ultra definition clear vivid lucidity. In fact, it becomes so vivid and clear, that I can easily tell its much better than waking life... let me know..

----------


## Zezarict

> Good tutorial.  The only thing I'd add is Don't get pulled into the dream plot.  Stay detached.



I have had good lucids following the plot, you just need to keep the thought that this is a dream lingering in your head and use your dream senses, and like he said, don't focus on your dream body, I don't mean to be disrespectful to you, I am just saying that you can follow the plot if you try to stay lucid. 

An edit to that would be that you can loosely follow the plot, but I only do it if I have a good idea what the end of the plot would be, then when I do it, is when I need to always keep occupied, and use proper techniques to hang onto the dream.

I still don't mean to be disrespectful, you, overally would know several times more about control than I do, and I'm only 14 so who am I to instruct you?  :tongue2: 

On topic, this is a really well organised and detailed tutorial on this, If I had a vote, I'd put it in the tutorial section.  :smiley: 

Oh and the massage ball idea is genius, I'll make sure to use it and tell you how it works.  :smiley:

----------


## ClearView

Atkins, this is very well written. I am still attempting to get an LD but I have always been wondering how to prolong an LD because 30 seconds of an LD wouldn't be fun would it? I am definetly going to try this on my first LD and get this to work. This is great and if it needs to, it has my vote to be stickied. It sounds very plausable and easy to do, and I want to thank you for writing this up.
-CV

----------


## atkins513

Glad I could help you Clearview!! I have had many emails from people saying it worked like a charm, but I would appreciate them posting here so others can see how well it works  :smiley:  These methods work very very well for me and I know they will for others who try them as well...

Gary

----------


## ClearView

Yep, I'm just trying to get my LD first. Btw Atkins, you are very active as I have noticed, and you should hang out in the chat room sometimes. A lot of fun stuff goes on and you sound like a chill guy. I'm in there quite a lot, and you will get to know some of the staff, popular members, etc.

-CV

----------


## LucidDreamer15

Nice tutorial atkins513. I will keep that in mind not to think about my sleeping body and only focus on my dream body.

----------


## atkins513

Ya, i guess I am pretty active on here.. I enjoy this whole thing, and enjoy helping others... I may check out the chat room sometime... Is there a particular room or is there only one room for DV?

----------


## zebrah

Gary you should put quotes up in your OP of success stories. Hopefully I will have another LD soon to try this.

----------


## lucidreamsavy

> Todd the Orphan, and other Fun Stuff
> DREAMNONDREAMSCENEDESCRIPTIONLUCID
> 
> I couldn't think of a better title .  Much occured in this dream. I start out in some random neighborhood. I see a vision of something I had from a "past dream"-that never really occur.  I see it all in third person.  I see me sitting in the sand with this guy in broad daylight.  It looks nice out!  Then...I see this caveman dude lookin all weird behind us (though I haven't seen the show in ages, it was that dorky pirate dude from spongebob when he was a caveman ). I then "know" that that's what's going to happen in my dream comin up...and, the caveman aparently caused some kind of mayhem .
> 
> I guess because I realized that the vision was going to be apart of the dream coming up, I did, in fact, realize it was a dream.  I still wanted to continue to go to the guys house, though (even though the setting wasn't at his house..).  Suddenly, I am a block or so in front of me some to the left, so it seems, in the passenger seat of the guy's car.  We are driving away from his house for some reason, and I express to him that I want to go to his house.  We near the end of the road, and he does a u-ey. Once we get to the house, I see that it looks rather junky. The house is small, and has this big "purposful" opening on one side- practically the whole part there, and another smaller "purposeful" opening on the other side.  There is junk scattered everywhere- much in his house, and some near it. 
> 
> His explanation for the junkiness is that the poor guy's an orphan .  I then am outside on the back side of the house.  I want the clouds to go away!  I look all around me, and it looks rather vivid, as many of my fully consious lucids are.  I am keeping in mind atkin's tutorial, and tryin to chill, touch things, and such. The clouds look very pretty, but it's cloudy, so I want them gone.  I want the bright sunshine!  They look realistic, but at the same time not.  They weren't all "molded" together when they were near each other, but rather in clumps, with all the wisps that clouds have. All's that I do to make the clouds disappear is think them away, and simply look at them.  The clouds are sorta "flying" away with the wisps moving kinda like wings.  I especially watched one of them.  Then, I started to kiss the guy for a bit, but, as often happens, if I do this too long, I feel the dream fading- or at least I think I do.  BUT, I come up with the most brilliant solution instead of waking up....
> 
> ...



Thanks, Atkins  ::D: .

I call your technique a success!  I have had LD's this long before, but not many I tell you!  It also helps that you "assume' that it will work, but clearly that's not the only reason.  *Rates thread 5 stars*

And I see that your title says "the dreamer".  I often say that about myself in LD's!  It makes them like me better, and such...

----------


## ClearView

> Ya, i guess I am pretty active on here.. I enjoy this whole thing, and enjoy helping others... I may check out the chat room sometime... Is there a particular room or is there only one room for DV?



There are two main rooms, #DV, and #Luciddreaming.

-CV

----------


## atkins513

> Thanks, Atkins .
> 
> I call your technique a success!  I have had LD's this long before, but not many I tell you!  It also helps that you "assume' that it will work, but clearly that's not the only reason.  *Rates thread 5 stars*
> 
> And I see that your title says "the dreamer".  I often say that about myself in LD's!  It makes them like me better, and such...



Great to hear, im really glad my tutorial worked for you.. Now you can have much longer lucids  :smiley:

----------


## What??Me??

Right after I read this, I broke a nearly 2 year long dry spell. You can understand I'm a little thankful for this awsomeness  ::D:

----------


## LucidDreamer15

My friend your technique Definitly works.

----------


## atkins513

> Right after I read this, I broke a nearly 2 year long dry spell. You can understand I'm a little thankful for this awsomeness



Awesome, im so glad I could help you as well!!!!

----------


## atkins513

> My friend your technique Definitly works.



Absolutely glad to hear it! I vote we move it to the tutorial section  :smiley:  lol

----------


## LucidDreamer15

No problem. I was wandering why my LD's got a little short because I was always worried about waking up. But now I have my mind off that and focusing on my dream  :smiley: .

----------


## JamesLD

ive been meaning to do this in an LD, but every time i become lucid i act fast and fly or something. next lucid im gunna definitely have to remember to do this technique

----------


## atkins513

> ive been meaning to do this in an LD, but every time i become lucid i act fast and fly or something. next lucid im gunna definitely have to remember to do this technique



Definitely try it and get back to us.. so far it seems to have a great success rate  :smiley:

----------


## lucidreamsavy

> Definitely try it and get back to us.. so far it seems to have a great success rate



The problem is remembering to DO it.

At least I seem to naturally not think much about what I wanna do, and just naturally do one of a few things, because they're often what I do.

The problem is remembering to do it in the dream  :Sad: .  I mean, I've had 12 LD's so far this month...I didn't even THINK to do this in any one of them.

----------


## CWHunt456

Thank you so much for this!  I took a nap around noon to try a WILD.  I succeeded into a false awakening.  I reality checked and stuff like that and jumped down my stairs.  This caused my dream to fade so I tried to rub my hands together but they retracted like how a positive and another positive magnet push away from each other.  I thought I was screwed for _another_ crappy lucid that lasts only 20 seconds. Suddenly I remember I had read your thread an hour prior to napping.  I am getting weaker in my dream so that I can't even get up and fall to the ground.  I notice the wall behind me as I force my hands to go there as the area turns to blurry colors.  Suddenly I feel the wall with the realistic bumps from the paint being put on them.  Slowly the area becomes clear as I notice my cat down the hall and then the chairs in my kitchen and so on.  Soon the place is more clear than any lucid dream before this one and turned out to be my longest lucid dream (around 10 minutes).  I also ate cake and it tasted creamy and awesome only making the dream scene look better.  Well thanks again!

P.S. The dream would have lasted longer if I hadn't wished my cat to turn into a huge monster thing.  I wished myself out of it and I woke up.   :Cheeky:

----------


## Jules2007

Just to add to the amazing successes with this technique...I had about 3 lucid dreams this morning! They were all really long aswell and I made sure I engaged all the senses (usually if I do anything it's just touch or sight) and I was even thinking in one of the dreams "I have to tell that guy on Dream views how great his tutorial is!" These are about the longest and most vivid dreams I've had. I kept focusing on the senses throughout. I still have to perfect it a little bit more though and spend more time looking at the dream scene instead of just going off and doing stuff.

Only problem is I forgot half of the dreams because I didn't bother writing down the first two I had! (stupid I know). I just remember that they were really vivid and long at the time.

----------


## WolfTotem

Sounds and feels and tastes etc. very logical method.  :wink2: 

Just got an idea. Should there be RCs for different senses? Counting fingers and pushing a finger through your palm covers sight and touch, but how one does a 'smell RC' for example? Carrying a small bottle of parfume and sniffing it every now and then and if it smells different than it used to, then you're dreaming!?!  ::D: 

Although concentrating on the senses is kind of RC in itself.

----------


## atkins513

I havent figured out how to use multi-quotes yet so to Jules and CW, im really glad my technique worked for you guys... Im glad that this is really working so well for everyone as it does me.. Don't feel bad LucidDreamSavy half the time I forget myself but it works excellent when I do remember..

----------


## EnjoyJoey

> No problem. I was wandering why my LD's got a little short because I was always worried about waking up. But now I have my mind off that and focusing on my dream .



Yea, that usually works for me too dude. Because if you think about being in bed then you have a more likely chance of waking up.

----------


## Baron Samedi

Thanks a lot for this tutorial.

I have use these techniques, but for a different purpose.  I used the ones about being comfortable, and blocking out light and sound in order just to sleep better, which of course gives you longer better dreams. I haven't done it for a long time, but last night I used earplugs and a blindfold, and I slept a lot better!

Also, I have walked around in a lucid dream touching things in order to increase my sense of dream-touch. 

Stopping, taking it all in, in order to extend lucid dream time makes perfect sense.

Next lucid dream, I am going to walk around very slowly, touching things, smelling things, and taking it all in.  I used to stay in one place which works very well, but for some reason it was always a specific place (a temple). It never occurred to me to stay in the one place I happen to find myself in upon becoming lucid.

I hope you post your DJ online. I would love to read it. Thanks again for giving me new perspective.

----------


## Flying Mandarine

I actually think this tutorial is more of a tip than a full-fledged tutorial, but last night I had one of my longest lucid dreams because I thought about your tutorial and took an entire minute to 'prepare' for the dream, and it seemed way more stable than my lucid dreams usually are...

It really helped me, and it actually worked! Seeing how many people thanked you for it, I say this tutorial should clearly go in the tutorial section!

Thanks atkins.  :smiley:

----------


## hgld1234

I think I used this technique for my second ld. I looked at the dream curtains, felt the floorboards, admired the garden outside. However I didn't hear or smell anything. Afterwards tho a dc told me it was all real and I lost lucidity  ::doh:: .

----------


## atkins513

I've been away for a moment, but it seems that since I had left even more of you found success using my tutorial. I am back now and looking forward to many more Lucid Dreaming experiences....

----------


## Mzzkc

I like how you talk about external stimuli here. It's not something you see discussed often. Still, I'm as surprised as ever to find out this bit of information you've shared isn't already common knowledge. I've been doing this, albeit to a slightly lesser degree (I'm lazy even in my LDs), for a long time now with consistent results. I thought for sure everyone knew how important engaging sensory details is when it comes to prolonging an LD. Yet again, I've been proven wrong.

Good on you for bringing this to everyone's attention.

----------


## atkins513

I've suddenly seen a spike in people asking for methods to increase dream time. I'm sure due to the awesome movie inception lol, This technique should work for most although it is not a time dilation tech. Let me know if anyone else has luck using this...

----------


## Liger

That process sounds genius! Thanks! I've had about 8 5 seconds lucid dreams I. 2 months since I got distracted from dv so I've decided to try make them longer
Thanks!  ::D:

----------


## jjtherocker

The tutorial makes sense man, I'm getting into the habit of doing reality checks now (I'm a noob), so I'll see if I get a clearer dream, mabye even become lucid!  ::D:

----------


## Wristblade56

::holyshit::  This has alot of positive responses. I'm practically required to try it. if i have an LD tonight. Which i will.

----------


## JDizzle

Thanks for this Atkins. i came across this 2 nights ago and i had the longest LD i've ever had that night.  sadly my longest ever was only about 20 seconds, but every time ive become lucid before that i woke myself up almost instantly, so its encouraging i was able to hold it for that long. 
last night i didnt become lucid but i had one of the most vivid dreams ive had, including feeling this weird sensation i hadn't felt before thats kinda hard to explain.
i think reading this before i go to bed is helping me remain in my dream body and not feel my real body as much

----------


## Aledrea

This should definitely help me with vividness. I tried teleporting in my LD last night. The method of teleportation was good. Going through a cupboard in a kitchen. It's just when I did everything went black, but I could still hear and I woke up in my LD. It ended up being an LD in an LD. So I tried again. Not only did it not work but I lost lucidity. I love your tutorial. It sounds like an excellent technique and I'll try it tonight hopefully.

----------


## Bowie

> I will tell you how to actually *intentionally increase lucid time compared to waking time.* For instance, You may sleep 30 minutes but have a full on 3-4 hours worth of experience in the LD.







> This technique should work for most although *it is not a time dilation tech.*



Ok, now I'm confused. Is this or is this not a technique for time dilation? I am fascinated by the concept of time dilation, but I'm  sceptic about it being possible without false memories, skipping and so forth.
Your tutorial seems to be targeted more towards dream stabilization in order to have longer lucid dreams, which makes complete sense. Since I started stabilizing my LD's they have become way longer, but I don't really feel a sense of actual time dilation.

----------


## TomBurnsIsAwake

i will try this. thanks gary. and my favvorite that makes things vivid is to make some food appear and eat it. so good.=D

----------


## DeletePlease

It helps if your "dream self" chews gum during the lucid dream. You're senses of taste and touch are kept engaged and act as effective anchors. 

Thanks for the guide.

----------


## atkins513

Its not meant to be "time dilation" as most people think of the word, however, since most lucids for a lot of people are very short, this increases them substantially. And yes, it really is about stabilization but thats where it all starts, even time dilation methods.

----------


## StonedApe

> It helps if your "dream self" chews gum during the lucid dream. You're senses of taste and touch are kept engaged and act as effective anchors. 
> 
> Thanks for the guide.



I wonder if smoking would work too? Probably. I've always used physical movement like walking for an anchor.

----------


## Lynn

I'll try but I am a bit confused.
I will try most of it tonight, since I have nothing better to do.

----------


## aLucidSkater

Nice guide, but in the dream do you have to do something "realistic" like in WL in order to make it feel hours or can you follow this guide and also fly and do crazy "unrealistic" things? Ya get me?  :tongue2:

----------


## atkins513

You can do "unrealistic" things as long as you take care to enjoy but not to get overly excited. Excitement and the physical changes of the body that come with it are known to quickly end the best LDs lol

----------


## aLucidSkater

how about the wind hitting your body when your flying, does that help you out?

----------


## DeletePlease

> how about the wind hitting your body when your flying, does that help you out?



As long as it helps you focus on your "dream self" and ignore your sleeping body, yeah. The key to atkins513's technique is to engage all your senses (sight, smell, hearing, taste, and touch) during a lucid dream frequently enough that they anchor you to the dream. 

Hope that helps.

----------


## atkins513

> As long as it helps you focus on your "dream self" and ignore your sleeping body, yeah. The key to atkins513's technique is to engage all your senses (sight, smell, hearing, taste, and touch) during a lucid dream frequently enough that they anchor you to the dream. 
> 
> Hope that helps.




Exactly. As simple as it may seem most people forget this series of critical steps as soon as they realize they are dreaming.

----------


## JP

Very much agreed, I always tell people to take it slow when they first become lucid. I find tying my shoelaces a good simple way to comprehend how real and thought provoking dreams can be.

----------


## TomBurnsIsAwake

chewing gum. genius. also ive smoked before, marijuana and tobacco, and the mary jane helped=D

----------


## Metalconch

Superb tutorial :Shades wink:

----------


## whiterain

this is a great efort cheers. i agree fully about taking of anything like watches. i really seem to still have a strong link to my body, even in pretty strong lucids. i put a sleep mask on this morning, went into a lucid, but my link to my body was so strong still that my vision was obscured in the dream! so odd. next i need to learn how to turn a lucid into a more out of body experience so i can reduce the link because i really feel like it holds me back at times, probably for my own good though

ill add this because it may help someone, but i had a very long and stable lucid the other night, by floating around with legs tucked up in a sort of lotus position. served as a constant reminder of where i was and because i was just floating rather than tearing up to the sky, it stayed very stable. ive tried the ball thing and smoking too and can vouch for those as great methods aswell. holding an umbrella thing worked for me once too, because i never use one in reality  :smiley:

----------


## Baron Samedi

Just wanted to say, these simple techniques are awesome!

----------


## aLucidSkater

Indeed!  :smiley:

----------


## whiterain

last night i realised the importance of sleeping with the sensitive parts of your body not in contact with anything. especially the palms of your hands. i had them on my chest, and kept having my attention coming back to my body because the hair was tickling them. it was all good in the end though because it just turned it into a lesson on how to keep going back into the dream

i tried to actively just smell the environment last night too but managed to fuck it up and just used my real nose somehow. that was probably lucky too though because i was at my grans house in the dream  :wink2:  i have smelled flowers and things before though so im not sure how this went wrong this time

----------


## rajofthenee

for me, whenever i focus too much on whats going on in the dream and try to bring myslefl closer to it, im reminded of how real it fels, which in turn leads me to thinking of my real body. is there some sort of thinking that you do to curve away from this thought?

----------


## whiterain

> for me, whenever i focus too much on whats going on in the dream and try to bring myslefl closer to it, im reminded of how real it fels, which in turn leads me to thinking of my real body. is there some sort of thinking that you do to curve away from this thought?



just practice and using as many of your dream senses as you can. try to pat down all your dream body which should keep your focus in it. or you could try to use a different shaped body in a lucid, but i think thats a bit trickier

----------


## Mrsf0011

thats very useful.. one problem is i notice if you pay attention on any one thing for over 3-4 seconds it will fade ultimately leading to you waking up. im ganna try the senses and when it starts to fade ill just remind my self the dremas going to continue. your mind controls everything in a dream and if you trick the mind i dont see why it shouldnt work

----------


## Dreamchitect

I have had very few LD's but one experience i felt on a couple occasions that i could switch from dream to waking life instantly. I was walking in a house one time, and became slightly lucid because i could FEEL my body, i saw visions of a dark room. I didn't know what part of my body i felt, but i felt something. It was really weird, has this happened to anyone else? I would love to hear form you  :smiley: 

-Dreamchitect

----------


## Cok3Can

Last night I had another lucid dream, but it only lasted a few seconds. I read this tutorial before, I started feeling stuff, looking around, but I guess I forgot to do the other things. I had my girlfriend appear in front of me, and just as I hugged her, I lost lucidity.

Did I create a dream plot and get lost in it? Or would I have been fine if I did all 5 senses? Thanks.

----------


## andante

This is a little bit off topic, i usually listen to music when I'm sleeping. Yesterday I had a lucid dream in which I was listening to music that was playing on my mp3, to stop hearing this song and stabilize the sense of hearing the dream, I took a phone from my pocket pressed a button and the call was automatically transferred to the operator. I do not know who the "operador" represent but i asked her to stop listening to background music and a few seconds later it stop. I hope this information helps someone in the same situation. 

By the way, I also asked the operator to get someone to take me to my dream guide and past what seemed like one minute, a DC came and got me in a motorcycle.

----------


## Entaria

Hey! thanks for the tutorial, I think it definitely helped with my first lucid dream after joining Dream Views (it's in my dream journal, if you're at all interested), though I've noticed that I don't seem to actually have a sense of smell in my dreams. I don't have the greatest sense of smell in the first place, so maybe that has something to do with it?

----------


## Jack2

> This is a very well written tutorial .
> 
> It does seem to make sense that you shouldn't focus on your real body, but...at least in my experience, I never have even THOUGHT about my real body before in a LD.  Has anyone?  Have YOU?  Sorry, just saying that I never have, so at least for me, it shouldn't be an issue.  
> 
> I didn't even realize that you COULD feel your real body in your LD...I never have!  Maybe it's because I've never even thought about it...hmm...
> 
> I really like your suggestion of trying to use all of your dream senses during the dream to keep it extended.  For me, I often try to stare at something or feel something to stay engaged in the LD...but, usually it doesn't work FOR THAT LONG- but it does work a bit .  Maybe that's just me with my thinkin...
> 
> All and all, I will try my best to use my dream senses more often in my LD's.  I'll see how that goes.  I have thought about just sittin back and seein how the LD just goes and slow down to see things and such before...I've just never put it into practice, because I'm really bad at remembering my goals (except to complete the TOTM ).



I have, this last morning in a LD, I was walking in the supermarket and I thought about my real body, so I was like "This is crazyyyy, hahaha". I'm walking around in the supermarket but I'm actually laying in bed. It was really funny when I thought about it. I didn't wake up or lose lucidity but probably would've if I thought too long about it.

Also, I think staring at something isn't a good idea in a LD, atleast not for long. The best way is just to look around and stare at something not longer than a couple seconds because you may forget about all your surroundings. Look around left and right as much as you can.

----------


## dakotahnok

*Very well written. Its nothing new. But thanks*

----------


## Mrsf0011

i actually had success with this. only problem is i forgot to do it again im sure my dream would have remained longer

----------


## WarBenifit156

In my lucid dream that I had last night I rubbed my hands, felt random objects, smelled the air, and tried to notice little details and these things made the lucid dream very long, vivid, and aware. Making for a very awesome lucid dream. Great tutorial!!!

----------


## LucidNightmare

It makes sense ill try it tonight...  :smiley:  also breaking things seems to help me remember that im dreaming. Like something that doesnt break easy something small, a stapler or control. 

i also agree with the senses thing, ive been woken up with the smell of food in my house from a lucid dream!

----------


## DougD720

Very well written.  I will give it a try next time I'm LDing.  The only thing I'd say is that real time and dream time are nearly identical - LaBerge found this in his research.  However, I do believe that the more your brain is involved in the dreaming the less focus it has on your body and the harder and faster it's working (involving all your senses would make it have to work harder to generate more dream content) which could make time, subjectively, seem longer.  It would seem in real life time is mostly constant as you have the physical to deal with.  Moving your arm in real life requires energy and a physical motion across a set physical distance - who's to say how long moving your arm in a dream takes as it's only the firing of neurons in your head?

Will definitely give this a shot next time, thanks!

----------


## Dreamzz

I am glad I stumbled upon this tutorial bc when I find out im in a dream I get so excited I just start flying around and wake up within a few seconds..ill deff have to try these techniques. Thanks!

----------


## DreamWizard

I will do this.

----------


## ultimatedood

Also don't forget taste... Imagine tasting a pancake with strawberries and sauce and butter and syrup

----------


## NightSpy2

This sounds really awesome man!!!
Next time I have an LD I am soooo trying that!!

----------


## MrMarley

Pretty sweet that someone typed this up. Before joining dreamviews I had the same idea and method that utilising your senses in your dream would plant you firmly in it. Haven't had much lucids though to practice this, but I said when i get lucid i'll definitely do it to prolong it. Today i got that chance to engage my senses, so I did that, for the first time heard detailed sound in my dream, and saw everything clearly, very vivid, and felt the ground etc, licked things, picked up this celery looking plant and ate a bit of it, tasted just like lettuce lol. I did all this, but this was kinda 'late' in the morning if i can say that, around 8ish. Sun was shining down on my bed, and for soem reason in the dream several cars appeared and I immdeiately lost lucidity and faded to black, seems like external stimuli f'ed me over here. Probably heard a loud car. I hope to block out external stimuli so this can work better. 

Thanks for writing this up for everyone. Definitely works.

----------


## Ctharlhie

Had a really cool experience for my first full LD (everything was very detailed) because of this tutorial.  ::D:

----------


## lucidadic

Great points in the tutorial. Well written all around. I just have one question. You said that you should not have any real life senses 'active' I suppose is the word. That certainly makes a lot of sense, but what about binaural beats? If you're hearing the beats, would that shorten the LDs or would the effect of the beats counteract the effects of activating a real life sense?

----------


## FreddyKrueger

Now this is something I am going to try in my next LD. It's worth bumping up too, because it makes great sense, and seems to have helped quite a few people.

----------


## ultimatedood

> Now this is something I am going to try in my next LD. It's worth bumping up too, because it makes great sense, and seems to have helped quite a few people.



Holy shit, I just got an email from a subscribed thread, 3 years old... Wow, almost forgot about this site, thanks for bringing me back.

----------


## terezrucker

Well I did this. All it did was make me lose the dream. I was having a normal happy ld then i thought oh let me try to activate all my senses.It was fun at first but, then i thought about how you said not to think about my body...well it just made me think about my body and i started to wake up. I have never thought about my sleeping body before in a ld till then. I hope this does not persist.  Please remove that part about not thinking about our bodies i think it creates a problem that in most cases never existed to begin with.

Edit: did not realize this thread was three years "ouch"  sorry.

----------


## Wasatch

I'm glad this thread was brought back to the surface, it has been very helpful!

----------


## Mzzkc

> Well I did this. All it did was make me lose the dream. I was having a normal happy ld then i thought oh let me try to activate all my senses.It was fun at first but, then i thought about how you said not to think about my body...well it just made me think about my body and i started to wake up. I have never thought about my sleeping body before in a ld till then. I hope this does not persist.  Please remove that part about not thinking about our bodies i think it creates a problem that in most cases never existed to begin with.
> 
> Edit: did not realize this thread was three years "ouch"  sorry.



It's a good criticism; the brain has problems dealing with negative affirmations. If you tell someone not to think about their body... Guess what? They're _absolutely_ going to think about their body. = P

So don't feel bad contributing to a resurrected thread with valid, thoughtful input. You done good. = )

----------


## powrslave

Can we sticky this... I'd hate to see this get buried

----------


## Sensei

powrslave. It is in the wiki, so similar to stickied. If you refer it to people and send the link to people it shouldn't get buried easily.

----------


## Harionago

I did something similar to this last night and I had the most vivid lucid dream of my 8 years practice.

----------


## Tygar

This is great information which I will try to use in my next LD.  Thank you.

----------


## RavenOfShadow

Wow cool stuff, gonna give it a full read later.

----------


## Techoh

Personally, I think that it's amazing to think that we have 10 senses. It also makes me think that there could be infinite amounts of them if we can be in more than one dream at a time... Only limit I guess is our parallel processing skills to handle the input of sensory information. After all, the brain does have its limits...

This is a fantastic tutorial though! I've got to keep these in mind when I'm doing meditations too... because I seem to always fall asleep. :/ It should be highly based on practice and technique though... depending on the technique it should bring faster results for the practicing. Well, or at least that's my outlook upon it.  :smiley:  The brain works off of ideas down to the most basic level of creation, but to keep them active we need to notice them... Sensory information does the job. Thanks for the guide, I'm just new to performing lucid dreams, but I have been told that by my Reiki master that I have some incredible skill in it. I do have a deep interest in understanding how the brain works and how to bring out the possibilities it can bring. Again, thanks.  ::D:

----------

